# Brownout



## Japexican (10 Sep 2009)

I'm surprised that this discussion hasn't come up on the rotorhead board... I know that there were some reservations about the Griffon's performance in the high and hot Afghan environment.  With the Griffon crash earlier this summer, nobody's been talking brownout.  The DFS lists the following preventative measures for keeping a similar situation from occurring: 1. Improved procedures for Operations in Brown-out.  2. More detailed instructions for pre-flight calculations 3. Technical evaluation of aircraft performance charts for pre-flight planning 4. Evaluation of seating requirements for various mission profiles 5. Evaluation of the descriptions given in the Standard Manoeuvre Manual for Max-Performance and Instrument take-off Procedures (http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/dfs/reports-rapports/I/ch/CH146434-2-eng.asp).  

I would be interested to see how these would help if the same situation were to occur again.  I would understand if you were alone, or #1 to take a shot at it, and better info on your limitations allowed you to make a better go/no go call.  But if your wingman successfully completes the landing/takeoff, even at max torque, with the same load, how would 1,2,3,4 ,5 help?  From the looks of things it seems like he had enough power to make the landing, take off into brownout, but not to pop above it... here is where speculation starts: was he trying to make it into transitional flight, or he just drifted into the wall without visual reference?  Brutal situation overall (mission necessity vs safety call) and my heart goes out to those involved.  I'd be interested to hear some professional perspective on the matter WRT brownout/solutions with our current instrument setup (barring LIDAR gizmos, etc).  

edited for shitty grammar


----------



## Sf2 (11 Sep 2009)

Best that this is NOT discussed on an online forum as the investigation is still ongoing.  Something to be discussed among peers at work or over a beer.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Sep 2009)

In that case this is locked.


----------

